# überlauf (Regen) beim Fertigteich?!



## Jaschi (9. Aug. 2007)

hallo ihr lieben....

nach dem es nun gestern sehr stark geregnet hat, bin ich auf ein problem gestossen wo ich mir so noch garkeine gedanken zu gemacht habe.
ich habe ja einen 250l fertigteich (ich nenne die pfütze jetzt mal so :__ nase: ).
kann man dort eigentlich auch einen überlauf einbauen (in die Supfzone) oder ist es bei denen einfacher nach dem regen den teich abzupumpen?
problem ist das neben der steinfolie die den rand abdeckt bruchsteinkies liegt der nicht gewaschen ist.... (teich liegt im steingarten!)
wenn jetzt also ein paar davon in den teich kommen habe ich für einen tag eine helle Brühe  .... toll ist das nicht und erst recht nicht wenn der teich so voll laufen würde das er ganz über den rand geht.
jetzt liegt der wasserstand gerade am rand der sumpfzone.

kann man nicht in den sumpfzonen einen "ablauf" einbauen oder regelt sich das bei den fertigteichen von selbst?

vielen dank für die tips

LG Jaschi


----------



## Heiko H. (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: überlauf (Regen) beim Fertigteich?!*

Hi Jaschi,

ich denke einen Überlauf könnte man mit einer Wanddurchführung und einen Schlauch z.B. 3/4" erreichen.
Der Vorteil wäre du bräuchtest bei einen starken Regenguss nicht raus um Wasser abzupumpen.
Durchführungen wirst du im Teichhandel oder eventuell im gut sortierten Baumarkt finden. Diese Durchführungen haben schon die entsprechenden Tüllen zum Schlauch aufschieben.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Frank (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: überlauf (Regen) beim Fertigteich?!*

Hi Jaschi,

du hast in einem anderen Beitrag ja schonmal ein paar Bilder "angedroht".
Ich denke die wären spätestens jetzt sehr hilfreich.  
Im Gegensatz zu Heiko bin ich nicht davon überzeugt, einen Durchbruch für den Überlauf in den Rand zu bauen. 
Vllt. gibt es ja auch noch andere Möglichkeiten, aber wie gesagt, dazu wären Bilderchen hilfreich...


----------



## Armin (9. Aug. 2007)

*AW: überlauf (Regen) beim Fertigteich?!*

Ahoi,

in Schwerkraftsystemen lässt sich das über eine kommunizierende Röhre bewerkstelligen  in einem der Zuläufe zum Filter z.B.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Jaschi (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: überlauf (Regen) beim Fertigteich?!*

Hallo...

Frank du hast recht und du wirst es nicht glauben aber hier sind sie.....:beeten:
 

 

 

 

man kann auch gut sehen wie hoch der wasserstand ist und warum ich da am überlegen bin wegen dem überlauf.

der bachlauf wird noch mal ordentlich gemacht....  

mal sehen was ihr dazu sagt, bzw. welche möglichkeiten es da noch gibt wegen dem überlauf.


LG aus hamburg
jaschi


----------



## Frank (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: überlauf (Regen) beim Fertigteich?!*

Hallo Jaschi,

alles klar, nachdem die Bilder jetzt da sind, muss ich mich Heiko geschlagen geben!

Auf Dauer wirst du im übrigen wohl nicht nur Probleme mit dem Wasserstand alleine bekommen.
Dein Teich liegt ca. 20 cm tiefer als das Umfeld. Das bedeutet, das dir dort bei jedem Regen auch ungewollte Nährstoffe eingespült werden.
Die werden auf Dauer wahrscheinlich dafür sorgen, das du ein wahres Algenparadies heranzüchten wirst.

Ich mags ja kaum sagen, aber für mich siehts nochmal nach einem "Totalumbau" aus.


----------



## Jaschi (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: überlauf (Regen) beim Fertigteich?!*

Hallo Frank, vielleicht kommt es falsch rüber aber der Teich liegt in etwa auf gleicher höhe mit der terasse uns ca. 50 cm über der rasenfläche.
wo sollen die ungewollten nährstoffe den herkommen? unter dem kies ist ein pflanzenflies.....  
algen habe ich bis jetzt keine, das wasser ist jetzt wieder  schön klar und auch die werte sind gut...

mhhh umbau..... schon wieder? och neeee  
habe doch gerade erst ca. 16 m³ erde, sand etc. geschaufelt 

LG aus Hamburg

Jaschi


----------



## Frank (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: überlauf (Regen) beim Fertigteich?!*

Richtig Jaschi,

das kam aus den Bildern nicht so rüber, bis auf das letzte ...  

Nur, wenn du einen vernünftigen Überlauf reinbasteln willst, kommst du nicht drumrum nochmal einiges freizulegen. Denn jetzt käme für mich auch nur noch eine Aktion wie von Heiko beschrieben in Frage.
Das würde heißen, passende Durchführung besorgen, Anschlüsse und Schläuche,  Kleber und sonstiges Kleinzeug.
Teil des Wassers ablassen bzw. abpumpen, den Kies an der Stelle, an der du das "Abflussrohr" verlegen möchtest beseite schaffen. Einen kleinen Graben schaufeln, alles einbauen und verlegen.
Und zum Schluss alles wieder schön fein machen!
Alles in allem nochmal ein strammer Samstag, würde ich sagen ... 
Aber danach solltest du Ruhe vorm Überlaufen haben.


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: überlauf (Regen) beim Fertigteich?!*

Hallo Jaschi,

bei der Teichgröße musst Du Dir wegen eines Überlaufs keine Sorgen machen, wenn es wirklich so stark regnet, dass der Teich, der jetzt noch mindestens 5 cm Wasser vertragen kann, läuft das über eine Ecke und ist sofort weg. Das merkst Du gar nicht. 

Das einzige was passieren kann, ist, dass der Teich an dieser Stelle, wenn er nicht anständig eingeschlämmt ist, ein wenig absackt, weil  er leicht unterspült wird. Wenn der Boden rundherum aber - wie ich glaube gelesen zu haben - Sand ist, ordentlich festgestampft und eingeschlämmt, ist das Wasser in nullkommanix weg.

Ich habe selbst u.a. so ein Fertigbecken, etwas größer ca. 600 l. Ich habe den ersten Hochwasserstand selbst produziert, um zu sehen, wo das Wasser als erstes wegläuft. An dieser Stelle stehen jetzt ein paar __ Iris sibirica und wachsen und gedeihen.

LG
Blumenelse


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: überlauf (Regen) beim Fertigteich?!*

Servus Blumenelse



> Ich habe den ersten Hochwasserstand selbst produziert, um zu sehen, wo das Wasser als erstes wegläuft. An dieser Stelle stehen jetzt ein paar __ Iris sibirica und wachsen und gedeihen.



Sehr vorrausschauend Gedacht   und richtig gepflanzt 1 

Hätte Jaschi auch so machen sollen.

@ Jaschi:

Ich würde wie Blumenelse schon geschrieben auch nichts machen.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------

